# front yard landscaping help



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

I would like to redesign this area. When we bought the home 8 years ago the original owner had a landscape company design the front yard. I just feel this area is way to large. The tree soaks up all of the water so literally nothing can grow close to it. We have some knockout roses around the lamppost and flower garden roses in the middle.
I am worried about putting down grass seed here because of how it would look. Any new ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

pics no good


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> pics no good


Should work now.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

That actually looks pretty good.....

I would take out the border around the tree and just do it around the lamp post. 

Don't assume the tree is sucking up the water...those roots are low in the ground....the surface grass will get it's fair share of water.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> That actually looks pretty good.....
> 
> I would take out the border around the tree and just do it around the lamp post.
> 
> Don't assume the tree is sucking up the water...those roots are low in the ground....the surface grass will get it's fair share of water.


And put down grass seed or just remove the pavers and mulch? What about the area in the middle?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i would do a smaller area around the post. make the rest grass. the grass will grow unless you have other issues (i doubt that, as the rest of the grass looks good).


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> i would do a smaller area around the post. make the rest grass. the grass will grow unless you have other issues (i doubt that, as the rest of the grass looks good).


I am hesitant to make the rest grass. The original owner laid down sod so it wouldn't look right. I am trying to think of a way around that.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

valpd said:


> I am hesitant to make the rest grass. The original owner laid down sod so it wouldn't look right. I am trying to think of a way around that.


When it comes to yard work...there are few shortcuts you can take....

There is no EASY solution....

As for putting grass around the tree? Easy...remove what is there....grade....put down new sod....in about 3 months it will look just like the rest.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> When it comes to yard work...there are few shortcuts you can take....
> 
> There is no EASY solution....
> 
> As for putting grass around the tree? Easy...remove what is there....grade....put down new sod....in about 3 months it will look just like the rest.


And just make a circle around the tree ? To me that would look even worse.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

No....a circle around the lamp.....the tree would have grass around it like the rest of the yard


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

ddawg16 said:


> No....a circle around the lamp.....the tree would have grass around it like the rest of the yard


Sorry that's what I meant. I could try that, but the issue we live in a very active subdivision where kids always come over and play. Putting grass here just wouldn't survive. Believe me.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you could temp fence it off.

if you just want to spiff it up. just look on the net for a style you like, then do it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

something like this would look great.
http://hoehnenlandscaping.com/resources/hoehnen/images/Landscaping-Retaining-Wall.jpg


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> something like this would look great.
> http://hoehnenlandscaping.com/resources/hoehnen/images/Landscaping-Retaining-Wall.jpg


Looks nice but that it next to a home. Mine is way up towards the street.


----------



## valpd (Mar 29, 2013)

Fix'n it said:


> you could temp fence it off.
> 
> if you just want to spiff it up. just look on the net for a style you like, then do it.


That's what I'm having trouble finding. I would love to look at some examples.


----------



## needhelpbad (Jul 26, 2008)

It all depends on your individual taste of course... and your ability to do the work or hire it out. Personally, I'd leave the planting bed around both lamp post and tree, but curve the edge more, probable to match the curve of your front walkway from the driveway to your front door. I think that would have a more pleasing appearance. Maybe a gradual rise in the middle would help too. Plantings could be any number of things depending on your preference. Maybe some larger stones, or a bird bath, or even a small water feature for interest. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Your front looks very nice and neat. I do like a front yard without
a lot of flowers. 
Remove the pavers (use them somewhere else)
put down lots of big rocks and small rocks, in between
plant ground covers and small rock garden evergreens. 

In between the evergreens -- Plant low growing perennials like, hostas, purple palace, vinca vine...plant annuals in clusters in front of big rocks, instead
of spreading them out.
Change the shape of your oval by just adding small rocks in sections, then big rocks behind the small rocks.
Plant close, so that things spread out and there's no room for weeds to grow.

Go on a rock hunt...


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I also very much doubt that the tree is soaking up all the water. The tree is providing shade and so therefore any plants need to be shade lovers.

Never under estimate the beauty of the humble hosta. There are a ton of varieties. Personally, I don't care fort he matching look, so mix it up a bit. Add some fern or solomon seal, elephant ears and it will be lovely.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

creeper had a gorgeous example for around the tree.

You have a beautiful lawn. Looks like you might be up north.

What about filling the area in, not with flowers, but with flowering shrubs native to your area.


----------

